

Open source jobs: What's hot, where to look - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/214031/open-source-jobs-whats-hot-and-where-look

======
Peroni
_What's hot_

Over 1,500 words and not a single programming language mentioned. Instead
_embedded, mobile, and cloud_ are the _three big fields of growth_. What a
shocker.

 _Where to look_

Forums and job boards apparently. Ground-breaking stuff right there.

~~~
brownie
I liked the part that mentioned that jobs can pay between $40k and $125k.
Given how generic the article was, I'm surprised that they didn't start at 0
and go to infinity.

------
mkat
Zenobia's comment makes me ask this question which is slightly off topic: When
employers hire open source talent, and they're vetting applicants, how closely
do they look at say, for a lack of a better word, an applicant's online
footprint? Are they concerned if the applicant is active in specific
organizations, forums, etc. If yes, which ones?

------
mkat
Here's some salary data. It looks to be a couple of years old, but gives you
some idea of what open source skills might draw in terms of salary, and where.
<http://fosslc.org/drupal/node/239>

~~~
Peroni
In London the average Developer salary is £57,500 for permanent work and £450
a day for contract.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Surprised they didn't mention Drupal or PHP. It may not be bleeding edge CS
but there are lots of openings everywhere.

------
zenobia
I like the approach this piece takes, as it avoids the usual 'learn
$foo_language 'cos it's hot!' approach. I hire people who genuinely love their
chosen work and who love open source, and who really understand how it works.
A good coder can learn any language-- I look for people who understand that
any programming language is just a tool, a means to an end. They need to think
and reason well, be resourceful, know how to learn, and be dependable. Most of
all I look for people who place the end user first, which is something I wish
the article had touched on. I also like that it mentions the myriad other
disciplines that are part of any software project.

